
Has China’s digital currency gone into public beta? - tvvocold
https://decrypt.co/25465/has-chinas-digital-currency-gone-into-public-beta
======
Jommi
I mean this isn't really anything new. Cash use in major Chinese cities is
next to nothing, all money might as well be virtual already.

